# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Γιατί είμαστε κατά της αιχμαλωσίας; >  Μια ωραία ιστορία

## neos4690

Ήταν μια ωραία μέρα. Έξω από το πράσινο δάσος, πάνω σε μερικές μεγάλες πέτρες, γινόταν μεγάλη συγκέντρωση. Όλα τα πουλιά είχαν μαζευτεί για να γνωριστούν μεταξύ τους και να μιλήσουν. Τους είχε καλέσει ο Μεγάλος Αετός, που πολλοί λέγανε ότι έπρεπε να είναι ο βασιλιάς των πουλιών. Μικρά αηδόνια είχαν στείλει σε όλους τα νέα. Πόσα πολλά πουλιά είχαν μαζευτεί! Ο κυρ Κόρακας με την οικογένειά του, κατάμαυροι όλοι, η κυρία Καρδερίνα, το Καναρίνι, ο Πελαργός, η οικογένεια της κυρίας Κουκουβάγιας με τα μεγάλα μάτια, τα όμορφα, περήφανα παγώνια με τα χρωματιστά φτερά τους, ο κύριος Κούκος, τα ψηλά, ροζ Φλαμίνγκος, τα Χελιδόνια, τα Περιστέρια, τα Σπουργίτια και κάθε είδος πουλιού. Η συγκέντρωση δεν είχε αρχίσει ακόμα. Όλοι περιμένανε τον Μεγάλο Αετό και μιλούσαν μεταξύ τους:
- Ε, κυρ Κόρακα, είπε γελώντας η κυρία Καρδερίνα. Έχεις ακούσει που λένε: "Πώς παν κόρακα τα παιδιά σου; Όσο παν, τόσο μαυρίζουν!". Γιατί το λένε αυτό;
- Μη με κοροιδεύεις, κυρία Καρδερίνα, είπε ο κυρ Κόρακας. Εγώ ξέρω ότι πριν πολύ καιρό ήμασταν πολύχρωμοι, σαν τα χρώματα του ουράνιου τόξου, μετά μαυρίσαμε.
- Μπα; Και γιατί; Πετάχτηκε ένα σπουργιτάκι. Μήπως είχατε βαφτεί με μπογιές και έφυγαν τα χρώματα;
- Χα! Χα! Χα! Ξέσπασαν όλοι σε γέλια και ο κυρ Κόρακας θύμωσε πολύ.
- Αααχ! Χασμουρήθηκε η κυρία Κουκουβάγια. Δεν μπορώ να μείνω ξύπνια την ημέρα, θέλω να κοιμηθώ. Εμείς οι κουκουβάγιες ξυπνάμε μόνο τη νύχτα. Γιατί αργεί τόσο πολύ ο Μεγάλος Αετός;
- Θα 'ρθει όπου να 'ναι, είπε το Καναρίνι.
- Άκουσα ότι εσείς μοιάζετε με κάτι παράξενα πουλιά, είπε η κυρία Καρδερίνα στα Χελιδόνια.
- Δεν μοιάζουμε με κανέναν! Είπαν τα χελιδόνια.
- Όχι, μοιάζετε, γιατί έχετε χρώμα άσπρο και μαύρο! Ξέρω ότι έχει κι ένα άλλο πουλί με αυτά τα χρώματα, πώς το λένε αυτό που μένει εκεί που κάνει πολύ κρύο;
- Ο Πιγκουίνος! Είπαν τα Περιστέρια.
- Μπράβο, ο Πιγκουίνος! Με αυτόν μοιάζετε! Κρίμα που μένει πολύ μακριά, πάνω στους πάγους και δεν μπορεί να έρθει!
- Και άλλοι δεν μπόρεσαν, είπε ο Κούκος.
- Κι εμείς θα φύγουμε γρήγορα, είπαν τα Φλαμίνγκος με τις λεπτές φωνές τους. Πρέπει να χτίσουμε τα καινούργια μας σπίτια κοντά στο νερό!
- Ε, κυρ Πελαργέ! Φώναξε μια κυρα-Αηδόνα. Λένε ότι εσύ φέρνεις τα μωρά. Φέρε και σε μένα ένα, που δεν έχω!
- Κοίτα αυτά τα χρώματα, έλεγε το ένα παγώνι στο άλλο. Τα Περιστέρια μόνο άσπρα, τα Καναρίνια μόνο κίτρινα, οι Κόρακες μαύροι, είναι όλοι τους χάλια! Μόνο εμείς τα παγώνια έχουμε τα πιο ωραία χρώματα!
- Έτσι είναι, είπε το άλλο παγώνι. Και γιατί μας μάζεψε άραγε ο Μεγάλος Αετός; Μήπως θέλει να βγάλουμε ποιό είναι το πιο όμορφο πουλί; Τότε ξέρουμε ποιό είναι: Εμείς!
- Τι λέτε εσείς εκεί; Φώναξε ο Πελαργός που τους άκουσε. Αλλά και όλα τα άλλα πουλιά τους ακούσανε και θυμώσανε πολύ:
- Θα δείτε τι θα πάθετε, ανόητα παγώνια! Είπε η κυρία Κουκουβάγια.
- Δεν μας φοβίζεις! Είπαν εκείνα. Είμαστε καλύτερα από σένα, άσχημη γριά!
- Ποιά είπατε άσχημη γριά ψηλομύτες; Θα σας μαδήσω τα φτερά! Άρχισε μεγάλος καυγάς, αλλά ξαφνικά ο Κόρακας φώναξε:
- Ησυχία, ήρθε ο Μεγάλος Αετός! Και όλοι πήγανε στις θέσεις τους. Ο Μεγάλος Αετός ήρθε πετώντας και έκατσε στην πιο ψηλή κορυφή μιας πέτρας, για να βλέπει όλα τα πουλιά κάτω.
- Φίλοι μου, γειά σας! Είπε. Συγνώμη που άργησα. Σας ευχαριστώ που με ακούσατε και ήρθατε σήμερα εδώ. Σας μάζεψα για να κάνουμε κάτι που το λέγαμε πάντα. Είναι ντροπή να μαλώνετε μεταξύ σας. Πρέπει να μπει κάποιος αρχηγός. Να κάνουμε έναν βασιλιά των πουλιών! Θέλετε;
- Ναι, θέλουμε! Είπαν όλοι.
- Ωραία! Ποιόν λέτε εσείς;
- Γίνε εσύ, Μεγάλε Αετέ! Είπε ο Πελαργός. Είσαι πιο δυνατός και έξυπνος απ' όλους.
- Γιατί να γίνει ο Μεγάλος Αετός βασιλιάς; Πετάχτηκε η Κουκουβάγια. Εγώ πρέπει να γίνω, για να σας φυλάω και τη νύχτα!
- Δεν θέλουμε άσχημο βασιλιά! Είπαν τα παγώνια. Εμείς να γίνουμε, που είμαστε τα πιο όμορφα πουλιά!
- Ναι, αλλά έχετε πολύ άσχημη φωνή! Είπαν τα Αηδόνια. Εμείς να γίνουμε, που κελαηδούμε πιό ωραία απ' όλους!
- Ναι, όμως όλοι αγαπάνε εμάς! Είπαν τα περιστέρια. Είμαστε καλά πουλιά, εμείς πρέπει να γίνουμε!
- Αλλά εμείς ταξιδεύουμε πολύ και ξέρουμε τα πάντα! Είπαν τα Χελιδόνια. Εμείς να γίνουμε!
- Δεν ξέρετε τι λέτε! Πετάχτηκαν τα Φλαμίνγκος. Ένας βασιλιάς πρέπει να έχει και παλάτι! Εμείς φτιάχνουμε ωραία σπίτια! Και άρχισαν όλοι να τσακώνονται. Ο Μεγάλος Αετός πήγε να μιλήσει, αλλά δεν πρόλαβε, γιατί ξαφνικά ήρθε ένας κυνηγός με το όπλο του και με έναν σκύλο. Χάρηκε πολύ όταν είδε όλα αυτά τα πουλιά και ετοιμάστηκε να τα σκοτώσει.
- Μη φοβάστε, είμαστε πολλοί, πάνω του! Είπε ο Μεγάλος Αετός. Και πρώτα τα Σπουργίτια, πήγαν και τσίμπησαν το πρόσωπο του σκύλου. Ο σκύλος τρελάθηκε. Μετά τσουπ! πετάχτηκε στα αυτιά του κυνηγού ο Κόρακας και τον ξεκούφανε: Κρα! Κρα! Ο κυνηγός έκλεισε τα αυτιά του, αλλά να η Κουκουβάγια μπροστά στα μάτια του!
- Βοήθειααα, τέρας! Φώναξε εκείνος, αλλά πλαφ! τον χαστούκισαν τα παγώνια με τις μεγάλες ουρές τους. Ύστερα ο Μεγάλος Αετός, γρατσούνισε με τα γαμψά του νύχια το πρόσωπο του κυνηγού και του σκύλου. Έτσι, όλα τα πουλιά τους έδιωξαν κι εκείνοι έφυγαν τρέχοντας.
- Νικήσαμε! Φώναξαν όλοι μαζί, αλλά ο Μεγάλος Αετός ζήτησε να μιλήσει.
- Φίλοι μου! Είπε. Είδατε αυτό που έγινε; Αν δεν δουλεύαμε όλοι μαζί, δεν θα νικούσαμε τον κυνηγό. Κατάλαβα ότι δεν είναι κανένας μας καλύτερος από τους άλλον και πάψτε να τσακώνεστε. Ο καθένας βοηθάει με αυτό που έχει. Λέω να μην βγάλουμε βασιλιά, αλλά να είμαστε όλοι ενωμένοι και αγαπημένοι για να νικάμε πάντα! Τι λέτε;
- Ναι! Ζήτω! Φώναξαν όλοι μαζί κι άρχισαν να τραγουδούν:
Άσπρα, μαύρα, άσχημα όμορφα, μεγάλα, μικρά,
είμαστε όλα αδέρφια, αδέρφια πουλιά!

Στέλλα Λιμπόχοβα

Στάλθηκε από το Lenovo A5500-H μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Cristina

Ευχαριστουμε που το μοιρασες με εμάς!!! Πολύ ωραίο και έξυπνο!

----------

